# View of L.Erie ice



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Finally had a clear sky and todays view from the satellite is pretty neat. Eastern basin ice has some larger cracks, just remember these pics do not show cracks and other hazards. It would be neat to be able to zoom in to check out smaller areas, maybe even see where everyone is fishing.

Link:http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/we...sub&image=a1.14059.1822.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

That would be a super cool feature to be able zoom in............


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

phishyone1 said:


> That would be a super cool feature to be able zoom in............


You can, just save it to your pc like in your picture file. Then zoom


Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

This is off Catawba. The crack kinda sucks but good as far as we walked


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Yeah I think it would benefit the outdoorsman if the DNR could focus on the high traffic and dangerous areas to avoid with a website like Google maps or satellite images but unless there is money to be made I doubt they would make that happen?


----------



## Freebie (Sep 12, 2004)

When you've got the image on your screen, hold down the CTL key and use your mouse scroll wheel to zoom in and out. It will depend on the resolution of the image, but it works.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ice to the East is really breaking up. Photo from today.....

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/we...sub&image=a1.14066.1828.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

can see a lot of the inland lakes in that sat. photo too!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Marblehead, neat stuff 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

wow thanks for pic


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)




----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

cant see much on todays modis but it looks like a litte bit more has opened up north and east of peelee


----------

